# 300Win Mag - Savage 116 FHSS - Real Shooter



## beartooth (Feb 18, 2007)

Here is my Savage 300Win Mag I am working with and developing loads for this hunting season. I have use the 300Win in a Model 70 Super Grade in 93-95 and a 300Win Mag in a Ruger MK II Stainles from 97-2001 and loved them. Actually liked it better than my 300Wby cartridge and it is pretty even with how I feel about the 300Win Mag and the 30-06.

I have decided to build on my load work and hunting experience using the 300Win Mag with this Savage 116 FHSS (Accutrigger/Accustock) with a Bushnell 4200 with a Weaver 20MOA base and Weaver tactical rings, for this years hunting so I can finish an article I started two years ago.

This rifle will be fully capable of letting me hunt in any weather. I won't have to worry about rain on my rifle or my scope fogging up about the time I want to take a shot, which has happened to me down here in South Mississippi and I did not get my scope clear of the condensation in time to take the shot on a gas line right of way. Will be practicing out to 600yds with GB300wm for longer shots this year.

But hear are some pictures of the rifle and targets to show where I am at the moment with more targets and load info to follow in the next 3 to 4 weeks.








































































































































Targets will be on next post.


----------



## beartooth (Feb 18, 2007)

Just to keep things in perspective here are 9 groups in unbroken succession of different bullets, powders and primers after the break-in. This shows the consistency of this Savage 116 FHSS 300Win Mag.

Here is the break-in target with the group in the middle being the last five rounds fired in the break-in process










210gr Berger four shot group










180gr Ballistic Tip










165gr Sierra HPBT three shot group with H4350 at 3057fps










165gr Sierra HPBT using H1000 at 3118fps five shot group I pulled the 2nd and 3rd rounds and called them when I did trying to get use to the Accutrigger.










165gr Sierra HPBT using H1000 at 3123fps five shot group and I pulled the 1st round and called it, still the trigger but I am getting better with it.



















165gr HPBT - H1000 3114fps - 5 shot group Win brass 9 1/2M primer










165gr HPBT - (1/10th gr more) H1000 3119fps - 5 shot group Win brass 9 1/2M primer










165gr HPBT - IMR4350 3218fps - 5 shot group Win brass CCI250 primer










180gr Ballistic Tip - IMR4350 3091fps - 5 shot group Win brass CCI250 primers


----------



## beartooth (Feb 18, 2007)

Well, it was bugging me about the group using the 165gr HPBT in front of IMR4350 using CCI250 primers. I wanted to see if it was a consistent load and also checking the consistency of my barrel. I cleaned my barrel before I went to shoot this group because it had fired 45 rounds since my last cleaning. I wanted to see if it would shoot with a clean barrel as well as it shot with a fouled barrel. So this morning early before I had to go to work I stopped buy the range and shot this group.

Well my barrel is truly a shooter and my load is good and consistent. Here is a six shot group out of a clean barrel. The flyer is the first shot out of the totally cleaned barrel. I am pleased to say the least. It should even tighten up a little more after firing these six rounds.

165gr Sierra HPBT, IMR4350, Win Brass, CCI primers. With flyer the group is 1.276" and without the flyer the next five measure .662 and the average velocity over the six rounds was 3228fps.


----------



## huntin1 (Nov 14, 2003)

Looks like you are getting it dialed in, nice shooting.

My 10FP 308 throws the first round out of a clean barrel similar to yours, about a 1/2" left and a bit high. the rest go into one hole. It only does it from a clean barrel, so I make sure that before I go hunting the barrel gets a couple of fouling shots and then it stays dirty until I'm done hunnting.

huntin1


----------



## beartooth (Feb 18, 2007)

huntin 1, I will do the same, once I sight in for hunting I don't touch it until all my hunting seasons are over. :beer:


----------



## knutson24 (Feb 16, 2009)

Looks good. My favorite picture is the one upclose to the "made in USA". Love it. Keep us posted on further results. :beer:


----------



## beartooth (Feb 18, 2007)

knutson24 said:


> Looks good. My favorite picture is the one upclose to the "made in USA". Love it. Keep us posted on further results. :beer:


Yes, I like that one also, did that on purpose. :thumb:


----------



## beartooth (Feb 18, 2007)

I have settled on a load after much testing now. I tried this load with different primers to make sure. 165gr Sierra HPBT, 74grs IMR4350, Win Brass, CCI250 primers, COAL, 3.340" moving 3218fps (average over five 5 shot groups), Extreme Spread 22 and Deviaton of 9.47. Average group size of five 5 shot groups including flyers is 1/2" without flyers 1/4".


----------



## simme (Mar 31, 2009)

Beartooth, I run a 180 hornady interlock flatbase with 69 grns of 4350, win mag primer, and win brass. I have yet to find a 300 win mag that will not group excellent with this load. I have a 84 model 70 sporter with a floated barrel and bedded action that will shoot groups that you can cover with a dime at 100 yds. I still believe that savage has the best production barrel out there and when they came with the accu trigger it made a rifle that will compete with any factory rifle.


----------

